# Worst day ever



## mx5chik (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, I wasn't going to create a chi diary because I was afraid it would be too much to keep up, but I want to record the event that happened yesterday and how nacho deals with it (if he ever does).

Yesterday was nacho's worst day ever.

May 10, 2003:

It started out fine. Nacho stays in the bathroom the two or three days a week that both my boyfriend and I are at work. When I got home, I let him out and he ran around the house like usual, chasing his tail and playing with his toys. I did my exercise video and asked nacho if he wanted to go for a walk. He responded by running around my feet, like he usually does when he gets excited. So we went for our normal walk in my favorite neighborhood. We got halfway through the walk, where it's time to turn around and go back. 

After turning down the next street, I saw three dogs running as fast as they can in our direction. I didn't think much of it because usually nacho gets along well with other dogs, and other dogs on our walks have just sniffed and maybe barked a little, but nothing more. That was my first mistake.

The dogs were not friendly at all. The big brown one and the big white and brown one started trying to eat poor little nacho. I had to pull him up out of the circle by his harness and leash, while kicking at the other dogs to make them let go. He was screaming and crying the whole time, which I don't blame him one bit!

So I'm holding nacho up high so they can't get him and kicking at the dogs and yelling "NO!" to get them to go away, while nacho is still yelling and screaming. Some guy down the street (I don't know if it was the owner of the dogs or just some guy that was trying to help, because I didn't stick around to find out) called the dogs over there away from me.

We walked the rest of our walk to get home, where I surveyed the damage. He has a blood blister on his back and a scratch on his stomach. I put neosporen on the cuts. I also think he might have some bruised ribs or something because he screams any time i try to pick him up from his chest.

The worst part about it is the post tramatic stress disorder he has inherited from this experience. He screams every time there is any sudden movement. He doesn't run around and play. He hasn't touched the treats I've given him. He cowers under the couch or bed and won't come out when he's called. He can't sleep with us in the bed because if we move, he freaks out. We can hardly get near him without him screaming.

I'm hoping that he will forget about it and get over it, but I'm thinking that it will be hard to do until his wounds are healed. He certainly didn't forget about it over night, because he was the same this morning.

Anyone had a similar experience? Any suggestions as to what to do to help are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh poor baby!  

It must have been terrifying for both of you!

I would suggest taking him to the vet to make sure there is no internal damage.

It sounds like you will have to regain his trust.

I am sorry I don't know what to tell you. Hopefully someone else here will be able to help.

I don't know where you live but we have a leash law here where I am. If you find out Nacho has some injuries you could possibly get the other dogs owners to pay for the vet bill.
This kinda happened to me when I had my big dogs, only my dogs were on a leash and someone had a little dog with no leash and it charged my rotties! My dogs mouthed the little dog and got it all wet but didn't hurt it fortunely. If they had wanted to they could have done some serious damage.
I put my dogs in the house and went and found the lady with the little dog to make sure it was ok. But she was clearly in the wrong.

Good luck and I hope Nacho and you will be alright.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*Oh my GOSH!! The poor baby, poor Nacho.........I get scared of that too when I am out w/him, they are so little. Yes get a vet check. He will be like this for awhile I imagine, they don't forget stuff like this easy. Just be patient and I will pray for him and you. Please keep me posted ok!*


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

My boss (who is also my boyfriend's father) has 4 huge dogs. 2 labs, one golden retriever-mutt, and one mutt. I take Puck over there when we have dinner with them. After a few visits, when the dogs didn't show much interest in him, I took him with a leash.

The same thing almost happened. Niel, who is actually the friendliest of the dogs, went at Puck, and two of the others weren't far behind. 

I had to jerk him up by the harness and halter. Niel was going to grab him from the air, but luckily, Puck swung just out of reach.

Then my boyfriend's step-mom said we'd just need to "introduce" them. I didn't want Puck anywhere near them after that. She put Puck down, against my protests, and Niel actually got a bit of Puck's flank _just barely_ with his teeth. Puck screamed and spent the rest of the afternoon trying to climb up and stay perched on the top of my head.

He wasn't upset with me, but he didn't get hurt at all, just frightened. And he's always been nervous around other animals, and he's been no worse off in that respect. Last week, he even chased their cat around a little.

I'm terrified of that happening for real, though, since no one obeys leash laws around here (several of our neighbors have large dogs that I see wandering around. I'm not as worried about when I walk Puck, because I don't trust any dogs--I've seen them go from interested-and-friendly to attacking many times in my life. But it sucks not to be able to stake Puck out in the yard and let him play without putting a towel down for myself. I can't even sit on the porch, because I wouldn't be able to get down fast enough if one of the dogs came into the yard.

I'd probably be crying my eyes out if I were you. I'm a big worrier. Nacho might definately need medical attention, though, really it's probably just bruising as you think. But with his injuries cared for, and possibly a pain-killer, if the vet thinks it's appropriate, he might calm down...

Not only would I be crying, but I'd be having a serious talk with the other owner. Not because I'm lawsuit-happy, but because my puppy is a sweet, tiny baby and I love him--and no one's mangy bully of a dog should get away with hurting him.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

How is NACHO doing?????


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

Very good question. It's horrible that you lost Yoda, and now this has happened to Nacho... I hope he's doing ok...


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Oh Gosh....it happened to me THREE times while walking Stella & Luna and ALL on the same day....one Saturday!!!!!! Once it was a boxer, the second time a labrador and so the third time. My dogs were soooooo scared. Expecially Luna, she is scared of every single thing. It lookes like they got over it though. Whenever we walk around and they see a big dog they bark like crazy but oooooppss if the dog is without a leash they take off running!


----------



## ozi-chichi's (May 10, 2004)

Hi mx5chik
What a terrible thing to happen. I hope you and Nacho are ok.
This has happened to me and my chi's also.

My husband and I took Nini to the beach wearing a harness, he was attacked by a large dog while in my arms! My husband had to pry the large dog (who was not wearing a leash) off Nini. Nini had concussion and a few bruises from it. Nini is now weary but usually fine around most dogs.

Once I left my chi's with someone who was staying at my house thinking that would be ok and Pascha was attacked by a huski. She had a broken pelvis from the attack. Her body is completly fine now, but it is taking a long time to get her to trust going anywhere near another dog that is bigger than her. 

After this happening twice and living in an area where people never seem to obey the leash laws, I will hardly take my chi's anywhere unless I know there will be no other dogs around, or to places where I know the other dogs and that they are wearing leashes. I feel awful that my chi's had to go through this horrible experience, it makes me cry whenever I tell this story.

I think you should take Nacho to the vet for a check up because chi's are tough little guys and there maybe something wrong that you dont know about like broken bones.

You should also slowly start getting Nacho to get back to trusting.
I did this by not leaving my chi's alone at all for a few days and separating them from the other chi's. Let them know that you are there for them and they can trust you. If he wants to just sit and hide, then pat him and keep things in the house very quiet and let him know that its ok, he will slowly start to come out of his shell. I wouldnt take him near any other dogs or let him hear any other dogs for a while until you can see that he is starting to get back to normal. Then and only when he has gained 100% trust in you and is not scared by any noises, you can start slowly introducing him back to how things were. This is what I have done and it seems to have worked for my chi's, but all chi's are different and you know Nacho well and know what soothes him.

I hope that I have been helpful, and I hope he slowly starts getting better, let us know how he goes.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

omg! thats so horrible, when my germansheaperd was a puppy she got attacked by a rotweiller in the park i was onlyyoung and crying my eyes out, meanmwhile my mums screaming at the rotweillers owner toget the dog off, he completelyignores my mum casualy strolls past and says "she dont like bitches"
Its hard to say what effect this had on rockeat personality wise she didnt suff any major injury and was ok onceteh vet had fixed her up, but she was always a very timid dog, so i guess maybe it made her even worse, as we have had agression problems with her. the only thing i did notice was that shes was very scared of rotweillers, butthen we moved next door to some1 who had one and she eventualy got used to her. so i guess resocialization might be an answer, but obviously very gradual dont start till hes settled at home, also at the moment hes still in pain from the injuries sohopefully whenshe recovers shell be more like her old self
Its teribble to hear that so many of us have had a similar experience :? 
let us know how nacho is doing
mia
x


----------



## ozi-chichi's (May 10, 2004)

> Its teribble to hear that so many of us have had a similar experience


It is terrible, I cant believe how many of us have had to go through this horrible experience.

mx5chik How is little Nacho doing?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

oh poor nacho.....................update please


----------



## Yoshis Mom (Jul 5, 2004)

That is so scary! :shock: I have a pit bull x and Yoshi bosses him around! Benny is no wuss by any means but wouldn't hurt a fly unless really provoked. He gets out occasionally because he's a Houdini but likes to just run up and down the street s or in the field sniffing at things. We have to trick him back into the house! People get scared of him but have no idea he wouldn't hurt them. I walk him with halti on which is a type of head harness that acts like a muzzle if you pull up on the leash. It is used just for heal training, though. People see me walking him with what looks lika muzzle and back away-it's so funny. I have to explain he's very friendly and what a halti is actually for
:roll: Yoshi has also scared of many other big dogs around with his growling and barking at them. He thinks he's a rottweiler!


----------

